# CBT advice?



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey there, Does anyone have any advice for what I should talk about with my CBT therapist? I have my first appointment this afternoon, and I'm excited but not sure what to focus on. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd be prepared to make sure the therapist knows what symptoms are the most disruptive for you and if you have anything you believe sets your symptoms off.Otherwise just be open-minded and see where things go and how good a match this therapist is for you. It is like any relationship. Some people are just a better fit than others.


----------

